# want to know gmail password



## gold9k

hello
how to get someone gmail password pls help me iam here need help how can i get password pls tel me its my request reply pls..

thanx


----------



## kinbard

Hi and welcome to the forum!
You will need to contact gmail to get an answer to this.


----------



## koala

*http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12381&cbid=p04567cml73r&src=cb&lev=index*


> To recover your Google Mail password, please begin with these steps:
> 
> 1. Visit our password recovery page.
> 2. Enter your username.
> 3. Click Submit.


----------



## kodi

koala has posted how to get YOUR password we will not help with getting someone Else's password if that is what you want
This thread is closed.


----------

